# 200.4 out of stock everywhere



## Iamcertifiable (2 mo ago)

I've been on the hunt for a kicker key 200.4 for a couple months now and everyone is sold-out. I've had multiple orders canceled because website stating available when it wasn't. At one point crutchfield had them back ordered until March. I have another order in that was supposed to be in stock last week, but has been pushed back until late December. Kicker is referring people to dealers. 

Dies anyone know the reason for this? Is there that much of a demand for this product? Are they discontinuing it? Or just poor inventory management by kicker?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Have you tried a kicker dealer?. They did this exact same thing with the KXA amps. Now you can't buy them online anymore. Maybe ppl that buy them online try n install them and have no clue on how to. Leading to bad reviews. So then if they buy them from dealers and have dealer support, the product will get installed properly. The there is no negative review. Just my thoughts....


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

there are a few on ebay, but the prices are not great.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

You can pay double or triple the price on eBay right now.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> You can pay double or triple the price on eBay right now.


Or if you have one extra that you not using. You can sell it for double or triple the price on eBay 😉


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Kinda like hand sanitizer and toilet paper during the beginning of the Rona lol


----------



## balane (Jul 4, 2009)

(s)
[New User who signed up today.]

I have one. Send email to [email protected] for quickest response.
(/s)


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Kinda like hand sanitizer and toilet paper during the beginning of the Rona lol


when I started my system in the sprng, when i t was supposed to be simple, i bought the 200.4 and 500.1, I sold them both on ebay for a nice loss. I guess I should have held onto them.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> when I started my system in the sprng, when i t was supposed to be simple, i bought the 200.4 and 500.1, I sold them both on ebay for a nice loss. I guess I should have held onto them.


Yea, sounds like there was an opportunity missed. But you can't ever predict this type of stuff. 🤦🏽🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Parts Express says they will have them back in stock on 12/23


----------



## Iamcertifiable (2 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> Parts Express says they will have them back in stock on 12/23


Yes, that's where I ordered on Black Friday and it was supposed to be in stock 12/3, but got pushed back to 12/23 and they are not sure if they will be in then or not.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't know the back story here, but have you looked at the JL MX amps? I used the little 280/4 in a jeep install a couple of years ago, and that little guy worked flawlessly and sounded nice. They're not much more than the Kicker (about $60).


----------

